# what info do i need to use dailypay



## Targetking (Aug 16, 2021)

I needto use it once and then uninstall it after


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 16, 2021)

Go on workday at spot to set up daily pay.


----------



## Targetking (Aug 16, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Go on workday at spot to set up daily pay.


im there and don't see daily pay.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 16, 2021)

Targetking said:


> im there and don't see daily pay.


Workday to pay option


----------



## Targetking (Aug 16, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Workday to pay option


whatsthat.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 16, 2021)

Workday to pay option under payment elections.


----------

